# Picture your Tritype



## Humaning

I am interested to see what you guys visualize when you conjure an image for your tritype.
Ill venture the first picture:
592


----------



## Ruber Somnium

I'm 6-4-1. Here is a few pics that could best represent my tri-type (aka The Philosopher):


----------



## Jamie.Ether

Humaning said:


> I am interested to see what you guys visualize when you conjure an image for your tritype.
> Ill venture the first picture:
> 592


 I'm a 592 also, so I'm just gonna use your image. :] Awesome, btw


----------



## Humaning

Jamie.Ether said:


> I'm a 592 also, so I'm just gonna use your image. :] Awesome, btw


Thanks, I think the fish island also works well to represent our tritype, too


----------



## Jamie.Ether

Humaning said:


> Thanks, I think the fish island also works well to represent our tritype, too


 Haha, funny, I was thinking of saying that in my post. I don't think I've ran into any other 5-9-2's


----------



## Humaning

Jamie.Ether said:


> Haha, funny, I was thinking of saying that in my post. I don't think I've ran into any other 5-9-2's


It makes my 4 wing happy to be so rare and my 2 fix elated to meet someone so similar to myself. I didn't think we were such a rare species, There is probably more of us bouncing around proclaiming that they are 7's


----------



## aestrivex

i choose to visualize my tritype as this blueberry muffin:


----------



## Humaning

aestrivex said:


> i choose to visualize my tritype as this blueberry muffin:


In that case, you must have a 297 fix


----------



## LibertyPrime

6-4-1 The Philosopher


----------



## Paradigm

6:















1:








4:


----------



## Zero_Origin

Possibilities for 147:


----------



## Wake

126, people-centric design while upholding ethical standards.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## aestrivex




----------



## caffeine_buff

854: http://www.just-marvel-x-men.com/image-files/astonishing-x-men-cyclops-2.jpg )


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Owfin

Am I allowed to put 3 pictures here?

6:








3:








1:


----------



## Sonny

*9-7-3*










The simplicity of the picture, along with the peaceful expression represent the E9, the childish fun-loving spontaneity of the finger face represents the E7. And please note the stylish hat Finger Face is wearing to see that there are E3 fashion conscious undertones there.


----------



## Coburn

Don't know my tri-type for sure, but here are my two guesses:

3-1-7









3-8-7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

748


----------



## marzipan01

PlushWitch said:


> I also thought about that... and I wondered if you (Vivid Melody) have a 1 instead of a 9 in your tritype.
> ... but yeah, maybe it's only caused by strong 1 wings. 2w1 and 9w1.


Yeah, it's hard to say. I also had an angel in my post and there's no question in my mind that my instinct is 8.


----------



## PlushWitch

marzipan01 said:


> Yeah, it's hard to say. I also had an angel in my post and there's no question in my mind that my instinct is 8.


Maybe from a desintegrated 7? ;D Nah, no idea. I also saw that you had it too... hm... or maybe the thing about the angels is not so meaningful after all... ... xD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

marzipan01 said:


> Maybe it's just being a woman and the sexual and social instincts combined with my 6 wing, but I resonate more with the description of "learning about humanity" and using what I learned to "empower others" and the ENTP description of: "intuitive protectors of humanity." Or maybe that's my egocentric heart-type trying to make me seem more important than I actually am.


perhaps you feel these things for other reasons because I don't think of "humanitarian" when I think of 478. 4s, 7s and 8s are all "ME!" types.
- 4s: how do I express myself and my unique image
- 7s: how do I have fun and avoid things that are boring and painful
- 8s: how do I get power, independence and get/stay on top of the world

they are probably the 3 most self centered types on the enneagram (being a 478 myself I would consider this a compliment). 7 and 8 are also Id types, which means they're driven by their desires. 4 is an ego type, withdrawn, reflective, isolated and not very much likely to think about other people. humanitarianism I think is more the domain of the superego which correlates with types 1, 2 and 6 (though it could also apply to 9)


----------



## Vivid Melody

marzipan01 said:


> @Vivid Melody you wouldn't happen to be a 2w1 would you? Because I heard that type 1's really like angels. I'm always really impressed by the beauty of the type 2 pictures. I've seen a lot of sad/sighing angels with those with a 2 in their tri-type. It's really interesting to see the similarity in the images presented by the different tri-types.


Yes, I'm 2w1 (5w6, 9w1). I like angels but I wouldn't say I _really_ like them. I just thought that was the best way of representing the type 2 nature and I guess other type 2's think the same 



PlushWitch said:


> I also thought about that... and I wondered if you (Vivid Melody) have a 1 instead of a 9 in your tritype.
> ... but yeah, maybe it's only caused by strong 1 wings. 2w1 and 9w1.


I had similar thoughts at one point and came to the same conclusion (caused by the 1 wings).


----------



## marzipan01

PlushWitch said:


> Maybe from a desintegrated 7? ;D Nah, no idea. I also saw that you had it too... hm... or maybe the thing about the angels is not so meaningful after all... ... xD


7 disintegrates at 1 and 4 integrates at 1. So there is a strong correlation between 748 and type 1. In fact, the 748 is called "the messenger" archetype. The root of the word "angel" means "messenger." So it makes sense to me. The difference between the archangel Michael and other angels is that he isn't up in heaven sitting languidly on a cloud. He comes down here to say something and you had better listen. If you don't listen to Michael, he's been known to cause blindness, paralysis, etc. until his word is heeded. He's a take no guff kind of angel. "Help people or else" is kind of his message. I love him. 

But yeah, I think that different angels represent different archetypes. I think most type 1's would resonate more with the archangel Gabriel in that I imagine type 1's as newborn souls not wanting to be corrupted by this world.










Their angels are usually on clouds, looking down at the world as they aren't totally sure they want to be a part of it.

I think the 479 is more of Raphael who is associated with healing. He walks on the ground but he's not really a fighter. He's more about directly serving humanity with healing. 










Raphael and Michael really depict the 47 similarities but the difference is with the 8 you get the urge to fight, protect, and push. With the 9, you get the urge to just be here to heal and offer cures for those who seek you out. Raphael never burned anyone for not listening to him. Michael has paralyzed people for not listening.










Notice Michael carries scales in his hand. He's willing to go into the depths of Hell to fight Satan. 

So we have: Gabriel in Heaven (type 1), Raphael on Earth (type 9), and Michael in Hell (type 8). I'm okay with going into the depths of Hell to fight Satan, personally. So, that just makes sense to me.


----------



## Nomenclature

3 7 something
















Might work well for 3 6 8


----------



## Vivid Melody

Hmm you know what, scratch that. I could very well be 1w9 instead of 9w1 (in my tri-type). I haven't studied this as much as I'd like. 

Edit:

The latter definitely sounds more like me:

"Nines deny their anger and instinctual energies as if to say, "What anger? I am not a person who gets angry." Nines are the type most out of touch with their anger and instinctual energies, often feeling threatened by them. Of course, Nines get angry like everyone else, but try to stay out of their darker feelings by focusing on idealizations of their relationships and their world.

*Ones attempt to control or repress their anger and instinctual energy. They feel that they must stay in control of themselves, especially of their instinctual impulses and angry feelings at all times. They would like to direct these energies according to the dictates of their highly developed inner critic (superego), the source of their strictures on themselves and others."*

I think I just thought I had 9 in my tri-type because of how introverted I am and my very basic understanding of type 9 (inner peace). Thanks for pointing this out to me.

/derail


----------



## Humaning

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I sorta though Roxas was 692, maybe 6w5>9w8>2w1


Why? He didn't strike me as very reactive, nor did he get any consolation from belonging in the nobody institution. Most of his thought had an existencial bend and he spend most of his time introspecting. Also he sought truth instead of remaining comfortable with what was known (the world the organization fabricated for him.) If there was a strong 6 influence he might have had to flounder more with the puzzling events that he encountered as he approached the truth of his reality, maybe we would have taken the blue pill. So I say 5w4


----------



## Le9acyMuse

4-6-9 Such is this tri-type when every day of your life is comparable to living on the fence. Learning balance is the strongest stance and it is our special power.
















In due season, it becomes...

















Also, the Colossus says volumes about how I feel as a 4-6-9. A lone archer wielding a bow in one hand and "light" or truth in the other.







I apologize for using 4. Was hard to find one to do the whole job.


----------



## Owfin

Humaning said:


> Why? He didn't strike me as very reactive, nor did he get any consolation from belonging in the nobody institution. Most of his thought had an existencial bend and he spend most of his time introspecting. Also he sought truth instead of remaining comfortable with what was known (the world the organization fabricated for him.) If there was a strong 6 influence he might have had to flounder more with the puzzling events that he encountered as he approached the truth of his reality, maybe we would have taken the blue pill. So I say 5w4


A type 6 would not feel comfortable at all with what was known there. His existentialism looked perfectly fine as a 6.


----------



## PlushWitch

Humaning said:


> Also he sought truth instead of remaining comfortable with what was known (the world the organization fabricated for him.)


Uhm... absolutely not. I'm absolutely NOT comfortable with what is known. I think 5s are more likely the ones to gather textbook knowledge and don't question it a lot. A 6 would definitely question mostly anything.



> If there was a strong 6 influence he might have had to flounder more with the puzzling events that he encountered as he approached the truth of his reality, maybe we would have taken the blue pill.


Ok, well... I don't know that character...but somehow I feel that what you're saying here is also based on false assumptions about 6s.


----------



## marzipan01

Swordsman of Mana said:


> perhaps you feel these things for other reasons because I don't think of "humanitarian" when I think of 478. 4s, 7s and 8s are all "ME!" types.
> - 4s: how do I express myself and my unique image


4 is more about defectiveness. Yes, self-expression is a huge part of that--mostly stemming from the need to understand one's self. I think that how self-absorbed a 4 happens to be depends on how healthy they are because when they integrate at 1, they are unique and bring to the world an understanding of their emotions which helps them to understand the emotions of others. 

I've been called self-absorbed in my life but I've also been called insightful, creative, a breath of fresh air, etc. Yes, it's self-absorbed but what you learn from your own emotional world and understanding yourself can be used to help others, too. It's about moving out of one's self and as the other motives of mine are extroverted, I have the ability to do that. 



> - 7s: how do I have fun and avoid things that are boring and painful


7's with 6 wing report being plagued by feelings of guilt. To avoid the painful pangs of guilt, one must do things sometimes to fulfill duties, follow-through with projects, help people, etc. 



> - 8s: how do I get power, independence and get/stay on top of the world


I have a lot to say about misconceptions to do with the type 8 motive. But I'll save it for a later time. 



> they are probably the 3 most self centered types on the enneagram (being a 478 myself I would consider this a compliment). 7 and 8 are also Id types, which means they're driven by their desires. 4 is an ego type, withdrawn, reflective, isolated and not very much likely to think about other people. humanitarianism I think is more the domain of the superego which correlates with types 1, 2 and 6 (though it could also apply to 9)


You're oversimplifying the enneagram motives.


----------



## Vivid Melody

So with this new discovery (2w1, 5w6, 1w9) I tried to find some pictures that capture it but I'm not sure I succeeded. Keep in mind I'm not as knowledgeable in this as some of you:




























I apologize if this one is too inappropriate for this forum.


----------



## soya




----------



## Owfin

Everypony's pictures are more poetic than mine... but mine are more PONY-etic!

6:








3:








1:


----------



## Humaning

PlushWitch said:


> Uhm... absolutely not. I'm absolutely NOT comfortable with what is known. I think 5s are more likely the ones to gather textbook knowledge and don't question it a lot. A 6 would definitely question mostly anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well... I don't know that character...but somehow I feel that what you're saying here is also based on false assumptions about 6s.


I made broad generalizations because the subject in question is a fictional character and he only begins to draw the contorts of a real personality. You are probably right about my twisted assumptions; after reading more about more about the 6 archetype, I found out that while they are described as loyal they are also, paradoxically, said to be skeptical. It is about the only type I don't relate with. I am sorry if my ignorance insulted you.


----------



## Stephen

The buddy, the dreamer, the servant.


----------



## PlushWitch

Stephen said:


> The buddy, the dreamer


Take that plus (instead of 2w1 - The Servant)

*2w3 - The Hostess* 
_(which I find kinda revolting to see it in myself... lol... yeah, the part about me that's almost non-existent. xD)_









_[hm... was kinda the only picture I could find...]_​


----------



## Spades

It's difficult to find the exact types of pictures you want on the internets.

Here is one of myself from *2007* (no making fun!) that I think is reasonable for *648/684*:










Yes, I see the irony in quoting authority on this. Yay six.


----------



## aestrivex




----------



## Lost in Oblivion

I'm a *6-9-3*

When the 6 is dominant










When the 9 is dominant










When the 3 is dominant


----------



## Chwimleian

Type 9










Type 5 










Type 4 










954 Tritype.


----------



## PlushWitch

AnaMelancholia said:


> Type 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 954 Tritype.


To be honest, this doesn't look like 954 to me at all. O_O 9 yes, ok... MAYBE also 5... but 4...? I mean... wouldn't the whole thing be more DARK and dreamy and less light hearted...? You were only using bright colours. And it's got some vibe I would never expect of a 954.

Anyone?

EDIT: Or maybe I just don't get that tritype... but it's VERY far from what I'd expect.


----------



## Owfin

PlushWitch said:


> To be honest, this doesn't look like 954 to me at all. O_O 9 yes, ok... MAYBE also 5... but 4...? I mean... wouldn't the whole thing be more DARK and dreamy and less light hearted...? You were only using bright colours. And it's got some vibe I would never expect of a 954.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I just don't get that tritype... but it's VERY far from what I'd expect.


I don't like that. Would mine not be 631 because I'm using pictures of sweet happy ponies?

Also, 9 as the first means first and foremost they are part of the positive attitude triad. They look on the bright side of life. *hums Monty Python tune*


----------



## PlushWitch

Owfin said:


> I don't like that. Would mine not be 631 because I'm using pictures of sweet happy ponies?
> 
> Also, 9 as the first means first and foremost they are part of the positive attitude triad. They look on the bright side of life. *hums Monty Python tune*


I think you might be right. But I'm not totally convinced. xD 
But as I said: I might not get what the 954 is about...but that's probably also because so many people mistype as that tritype... also thanks to the PerC test.

If someone could explain to me how all three types are represented in those pictures...? I'm really curious and willing to learn.

EDIT: @AnaMelancholia Especially your own thoughts behind your pictures would be helpful, I think.


----------



## Chwimleian

PlushWitch said:


> I think you might be right. But I'm not totally convinced. xD
> But as I said: I might not get what the 954 is about...but that's probably also because so many people mistype as that tritype... also thanks to the PerC test.
> 
> If someone could explain to me how all three types are represented in those pictures...? I'm really curious and willing to learn.
> 
> EDIT: @AnaMelancholia Especially your own thoughts behind your pictures would be helpful, I think.



For 5 and 4....I research a lot and am an individualist. *shrug* Didn't think they'd be so hard to decipher 0-0 And I don't see why the colors can't be bright and happy..


----------



## Spades

PlushWitch said:


> I think you might be right. But I'm not totally convinced. xD
> But as I said: I might not get what the 954 is about...but that's probably also because so many people mistype as that tritype... also thanks to the PerC test.
> 
> If someone could explain to me how all three types are represented in those pictures...? I'm really curious and willing to learn.


I think there are too many unnecessary stereotypes regarding tritypes. Any tritype can be dark if they are unhealthy or light if they are healthy. Mine (684) is supposed to be one of the darkest and most reactive, but in reality I'm a very cheery person, I probably look like a 793 =P Though I do see sort of a 1-ish quality to AnaMelancholia's pictures.


----------



## Humaning

@Lost in Oblivion the last two pictures are amazing. So much vibrant fervor!


----------



## RogueWave

Tritype 5-4-8

5:
View attachment 29643


4:
View attachment 29644

View attachment 29645


8:
View attachment 29646


----------



## Humaning

AnaMelancholia said:


> For 5 and 4....I research a lot and am an individualist. *shrug* Didn't think they'd be so hard to decipher 0-0 And I don't see why the colors can't be bright and happy..


Agreed; 495:


----------



## PlushWitch

Humaning said:


> Agreed; 495:


This may be happy... but it's more like what I'd expect... O_O 
Only that the 9 first might really give it a twist... though... hm... O_O


----------



## BeauGarcon

4-5-1 (paid test results)


----------



## sodden

945


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

458


----------



## Miracles seeker

458


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

*Type 9* - _Peace/being one with your environment_








*Type 3* - _Success/achievements and positive affirmation/spotlight for it_








*Type 6* - _Suspicion, multiple exaggerated thoughts from within_


----------



## BroNerd

(from forums.sarcasticgamer.com)

683 tritype


----------



## MrShatter

5w6>9w1>3w2 Sp/So


----------



## PlushWitch

6w7 (/7w6?) 9w1 2w3


----------



## Jazzlee

3-8w9-5w4



















It might be a little bit cliché to associate an 8 with a dragon, but I like the idea of a powerful, mythical guardian that rarely seeks out enemies unless they come to attack first... and which can burn those enemies to cinders. ^^

Pics from Deviantart, by the way.

EDIT: I also love how the pics of my tritype completely contrasts @PlushWitch above, lol. XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

6w7-1w9-4w5


----------



## Napoleptic

SilverMoon said:


> 4w5-6w5-9w8 sp/sx


I love the branches on her arm and fingers.



silverlined said:


>


Oh, dear. I'm afraid I may have to steal this for later use. :tongue:


----------



## Owfin

A lot of these pictures, I can't tell what they are supposed to represent. At all. Like the ghost raven one. *shakes fist* Damn inferior Ne!


----------



## Humaning

6w7/4w5 1w9


----------



## Sonny

Owfin said:


> A lot of these pictures, I can't tell what they are supposed to represent. At all. Like the ghost raven one. *shakes fist* Damn inferior Ne!


It mean's E4 and you're not supposed to understand the depth, no one is, 4s are deep mysterious snowflakes, ergo; you get it. 

Your inf Ne is just fine *pets head*


----------



## ohlizzie

378


----------



## Vivid Melody

All right. I think I finally got it. I am 1w2, 6w5, 2w1. This is what it looks like for me:


----------



## Sign of the Times

This is how I see the 479 "Healer", "Gentle Spirit", "transforming" tritype archetype. It is beautiful, peaceful, gentle but also strong, active and sharp: 









Gentle and healing but not in a magical, fairy way. I personally don't like the "fairy" and "sprite" labels for this type because the truth hurts and transformational change comes at a price.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ohlizzie said:


> 378


this is more 379.

378 is more aggressive and lusty


----------



## WindowLicker

Owfin said:


> How do people find all the cool poetic pictures anyways? Seriously, do they all come from the same place?


I was justgoing to ask that! lol the other coincidence is we have the same tri-type.


----------



## Spades

Owfin said:


> How do people find all the cool poetic pictures anyways? Seriously, do they all come from the same place?


Have you tried DeviantArt?

I'm too much of a narcissist though, so I'm going to post another one of my display photos since my tritype has changed.

* This is my *actual* type:*

* 748








May 2008.
*


----------



## zallla

Oh, this is *tritype 468 :crazy::tongue:
*


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

Arienette said:


> *469*
> •
> Always near, forever in our grasp; can't quite touch. Always on the searching, forever on the move; seeking the right path. Always near, forever far; eternal journey for liberation of life.
> Divine love shall reveal itself, it's here! You are there. Keep your eyes open, but don't just stare;
> Your despair shall come to an end, it is my pledge.
> 
> I'm broken.
> You can be broken too.
> 
> 
> ---​


I'm considering this tritype for myself right now (although with 6 in charge). Your words put me in mind of this beautiful song (any gamers out there?). It captures the essence of seeking. 






The lyrics are in Japanese. They are translated as follows:

I've followed this far in search of 
That glimmering light 
Clasped in the hands of a child, 
Wandering the brink of time. 

I have continued searching for you, 
Though I know not your name, 
Because I wanted to share 
This feeling with you. 

Time envelops both love and pain, 
Until they fade away. 
But I still remember them 
And always will. 

Though I cannot remember when, 
A whisper began echoing 
Deep within my heart, 
Fainter than drops of evening dew. 

May this prayer I spin 
Weave through the darkness of my frozen stars 
And reach the skies above you, 
So far away.

*Lyrics from the Chrono Cross booklet.


----------



## Humaning

zallla said:


>


An admirable quote but:









She lied!!!


----------



## PlushWitch

Humaning said:


> An admirable quote but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lied!!!


Ever heard of retouche and photoshop? She never looked like that. 

Adele In Vogue And Other Airbrushing Scandals This Year adele vogue c jpg ? The Frisky

And I don't think it's her who wanted that picture to be changed in such a radical way...


----------



## chimeric

649


----------



## Ace Face

My tritype is 7-1-3


----------



## Longdove

I wish I knew how to do this thread.


----------



## Inky

3w2-1w2-7w6 sx/sp

I had a really hard time picturing. The flashy 3, the impeccable 1, the colourful 7, and quite a strong flavouring of the warm 2 as well...

I think this is a good image because you can see the 3 and 1 from the hat and dressing. The white coat gives the 1 a definite presence, and the inner shirt gives just a right touch of mainstream fashion for the 3w2. The colours are a good symbol for the tertiary 7, and the flowers add the nice welcoming feel to represent the double wing of the 2:









Hmm... I guess you can consider the gate as a symbol for the 1?? xD and the weeny bit of 6? But anyway I think this pictures shows 3, 2 and especially 7.









This image is a bit too soft and pastel for my tritype, but add in my NF and it's just right x) 









Edit: I just realised that these pictures wouldn't do at all for a male counterpart of my tritype :/ But oh well, take it as a good symbol for the sx/sp!


----------



## Humaning

Longdove said:


> I wish I knew how to do this thread.


Simple, visualize the essence of your enneagram insights and browse through pictures that resonate with this abstraction.


----------



## perfectcircle

4-5-8


----------



## perfectcircle

Swordsman of Mana said:


> perhaps you feel these things for other reasons because I don't think of "humanitarian" when I think of 478. 4s, 7s and 8s are all "ME!" types.
> - 4s: how do I express myself and my unique image
> - 7s: how do I have fun and avoid things that are boring and painful
> - 8s: how do I get power, independence and get/stay on top of the world
> 
> they are probably the 3 most self centered types on the enneagram (being a 478 myself I would consider this a compliment). 7 and 8 are also Id types, which means they're driven by their desires. 4 is an ego type, withdrawn, reflective, isolated and not very much likely to think about other people. humanitarianism I think is more the domain of the superego which correlates with types 1, 2 and 6 (though it could also apply to 9)


that's a huge generalization, all types can be "me" types, fours and sevens can be very humanitarian and so can eights, though maybe less likely and in a different ways. It's a matter of healthy, when fours integrate to one they are become interesting in giving to others and being less selfish and more fair. Many fours in fact are passionate about social justice issues and the like, we just lack the direction to commit to positive action when unhealthy. I don't know, any human being can be a "humanitarian", there type would just filter why and how they dc it. I won't denty these types are self-centered but I don't think means only focusing on the self or not interesting in charity.


----------



## Eiderdrown

These are sort of- just places that don't seem unfamiliar to me. They do have the 9-5-4 or something similiar feel.. I feel


----------



## Fiori

7w6









9w1









4w3









Something like that


----------



## jdmn

9w8 6w5 3w2 (All three types have a very strong presence in me)


----------



## Rift

5w6:










1w9:









3w2:


----------



## RobynC

@Humaning



> I am interested to see what you guys visualize when you conjure an image for your tritype.


I've never really conjured up an image for my tritype though I think your picture is purdy. 

@Jamie.Ether

I love that fish-island picture you have. It's kind of sad, but it does describe the detached nature of a Type 5 from the little I know about the enneagram


@Rim



> 6-4-1 The Philosopher


I would have thought you were more 612 or 613. More action oriented, admittedly I might be 6w5, 1w9, 4w5 and I'm not really subdued…

I like the picture of Gandhi -- he was an awesome guy who did some amazing things and without firing a single shot.

BTW: Who's the woman in this photo


@Wake

I really like the quote in the graphic. The world would be better if people lived like that.


@Promethea

What kind of tri-type is that? 8,7,3 _(The one with the burning cop-car)_?


@Owfin

I love it!


@marzipan01,

I love this picture. I'm not religious but I'll admit it has a lot of flair.


@BroNerd



> 683 tritype


The Great Debator, or a Mass Debator?


@ThomYork

Awww a baby Golden Retriver. I love a big fuzzy dog.


@zallla










That is a really good description of a 6,4,8. Triple reactive -- very intense.


@Dark Romantic


















Those are really striking… I guess 8/7/4 and all it's permutations are a flaming tri-type -- all the 7/8/4 types seem to agree.


@adverseaffects



>


Wow, that's some messed up stuff. Still I can't seem to take my eyes off of it :shocked:


R.C.
_Remember to seriously read my signature down below and be sure you understand what I mean by it..._


----------



## Promethea

@RobynC
6-8-4sx


----------



## Sonny

*9-7-3*










9: Dog, nature and all that junk
7: Posing for a photo in a stance that makes you look like you're humping the dog
3: I'm going to go ahead and presume that's a very expensive, designer label jacket he's wearing, cause otherwise this won't work.


----------



## LibertyPrime

RobynC said:


> @Rim
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought you were more 612 or 613. More action oriented, admittedly I might be 6w5, 1w9, 4w5 and I'm not really subdued…
> 
> I like the picture of Gandhi -- he was an awesome guy who did some amazing things and without firing a single shot.
> 
> BTW: Who's the woman in this photo


I checked 612 out, the problem is that I don't enjoy being needed. I know it may seem odd to say, but I actually run from situations where people wish to rely on me all the time. I like to help, but my help is more along the lines of "This is how you fix it, now do it, but don't get clingy or I'll walk away."

Same sort of goes for 613. E3 is the one type I least identify with and the hard working 613 is just not me. 

I'm also not very action orientated, prefer thinking and only do a fraction of the things that go through my mind. What made you think I was so? 

 Gandhi is awesome.

Idk who the woman is, I posted it because of her facial expression. I wanted a facial expression, an artistic expression and a symbol in describing my tritype.

To be honest I'm sure about 6 and 1, unsure about 4, but since I mistyped as a core 4 initially and I'm very reactive (thought I was 648 once) I stayed with 614.


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## perfectcircle

RobynC said:


> Wow, that's some messed up stuff. Still I can't seem to take my eyes off of it :shocked:


haha well that's the thing isn't it, when i see that it doesn't even register on a "shock" or "disgust" scale, I just find it beautiful and symbolic.


----------



## RobynC

@Rim



> I checked 612 out, the problem is that I don't enjoy being needed. I know it may seem odd to say, but I actually run from situations where people wish to rely on me all the time.


I don't like being leeched off of, but I don't mind helping others out.



> What made you think I was so?


Something about martial arts or something



> Gandhi is awesome.


Yeah, I admire him a lot. It's easy to go the violent way, it's human nature; it's much harder to do it in a peaceful manner but better in the long-run.



> Idk who the woman is, I posted it because of her facial expression. I wanted a facial expression, an artistic expression and a symbol in describing my tritype.


Oh, because that image really resembled somebody I know!



> To be honest I'm sure about 6 and 1, unsure about 4, but since I mistyped as a core 4 initially and I'm very reactive (thought I was 648 once) I stayed with 614.


I thought I was a Type-1 at first but a poorly filled out ennagram test listed me as a type-8. A personality type associated with dictatorial, domineering and tyrannical traits. Admittedly, I can be forceful, and I do tend to be the type to enjoy protecting those less fortunate than myself -- I'm not a tyrant. So I went back to Type-1; then realized that a lot of my moralistic obsessions are about making society a better and safer place to be, reasonably speaking -- turns out that's 6 territory.

Timeless's description of ENTJ 6's and ENTJ 5's actually are that they can easily look like Type 8's. Admittedly this isn't very 6 like -- the more control I have, I tend to be more mellow and docile and fair -- when I am in situations where I have little control I tend to get more angry and resentful.


@adverseaffects



> haha well that's the thing isn't it, when i see that it doesn't even register on a "shock" or "disgust" scale, I just find it beautiful and symbolic.


I'm not really grossed out by it -- I just thought it was kind of messed up. I call it serial killer art 


R.C.
_Remember to seriously read my signature down below and be sure you understand what I mean by it..._


----------



## perfectcircle

RobynC said:


> I'm not really grossed out by it --* I just thought it was kind of messed up. I call it serial killer art *


Lol well then that changes things entirely!!


(not really). :dry:


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

468/684/846


----------



## DomNapoleon

Interesting pictures. I am a 4-5-8 too: the darkest tritype combination. This is pure grotesque. 



adverseaffects said:


> 4-5-8


----------



## sodden

adverseaffects said:


> Lol well then that changes things entirely!!
> 
> 
> (not really). :dry:


I liked all of the art you posted. I didn't think it was gross or weird at all. It made sense to me...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

713

(and most Crispin Freeman charcters lol)


----------



## perfectcircle

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> This is pure grotesque.


Eh "darkest" smarkest, this is what I find beautiful, not grotesque.
To me the human body is an enclosed working system, similar to workings of the universe, or analogous to a cell. I find it beautiful in that in ourselves we can find "God", at least in the form I believe in, which doesn't really have anything to do a deity or a purpose, but merely a beautiful existence.
On the second level, the images of opening up the body and exposing systems, removing masks appeal to me on a symbolic level, to expose the heart of the soul, to free yourself from "meat" that holds you back, but mostly, an image to express the frustration of what you cannot express in words, you draw opening yourself up and breaking barriers, ultimate freedom and contact with the universe. These images do not cause me any slight "woah! that's gross" or "wow, that's out there", and they don't give me any feeling of shock value. I react as though I'd seen something that moved me and to me are pretty pristine, true pictures... in the sense of being symbolic... because look, the girl opening up her chest, it doesn't HURT her, to be it's not about the physical level of being or "pain" but rather revealing your "insides". As a metaphor.


----------



## sodden

adverseaffects said:


> Eh "darkest" smarkest, this is what I find beautiful, not grotesque.
> To me the human body is an enclosed working system, similar to workings of the universe, or analogous to a cell. I find it beautiful in that in ourselves we can find "God", at least in the form I believe in, which doesn't really have anything to do a deity or a purpose, but merely a beautiful existence.
> On the second level, the images of opening up the body and exposing systems, removing masks appeal to me on a symbolic level, to expose the heart of the soul, to free yourself from "meat" that holds you back, but mostly, an image to express the frustration of what you cannot express in words, you draw opening yourself up and breaking barriers, ultimate freedom and contact with the universe. These images do not cause me any slight "woah! that's gross" or "wow, that's out there", and they don't give me any feeling of shock value. I react as though I'd seen something that moved me and to me are pretty pristine, true pictures... in the sense of being symbolic... because look, the girl opening up her chest, it doesn't HURT her, to be it's not about the physical level of being or "pain" but rather revealing your "insides". As a metaphor.


Well put. That's how I saw it, too, and that's how I figured you saw it  I especially love the anatomical drawing with the birds and flowers. If I were to pick one to represent myself, that would be it. (I also find myself taking lots of photos like the one with the opening into the sky.)


----------



## DomNapoleon

Inguz said:


> @_Phoenix_Rebirth_ so that's me then that you hate? haha *cries in a corner*
> 
> Or at least the shadow xNTJ in me. Hihi ^^
> 
> @marzipan01 Beautiful, passionate, chaotic, yet creative and constructive.


LOOL, no I am also a 458. Good people 458 ; )


----------



## sleeper

459


----------



## NingenExp

359


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight

I would upload an image, but my computer is acting strange.


----------



## Recalibar

Our 359 Perspective seems to be a little different.


----------



## Chipps




----------



## Impact Calculus




----------



## sodden

@sleeper, your pictures are amazing (and I love Bright Star). 

145 (in any order)











541









451


----------



## Sonny

973 - The tripple positive happy joy type


----------



## DomNapoleon

*378 - 'The mover and the shaker': *


----------



## Laguna




----------



## DJArendee

Impact Calculus said:


>


Hey you like gary tonge too? nice!


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## cosmia

I love this thread!! 

*649*


----------



## Choice

*478*


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## sleeper

451


----------



## Humaning

@kaleidoscope











Magnificent!


----------



## NT the DC

395, I have no idea what it's called but we tend to hide ... stuff.


----------



## Tater Tot

Whenever I think of a 379 I always think of the 5 hour energy guy lol










the charming energized coworker


----------



## Kito

Let's try this again, now I'm in more of an introspective mood. 

*749 - Gentle Spirit









*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

1-3-7


----------



## DomNapoleon

I think I am feeling a 478 guy:


----------



## SkyRunner

My tritype is 469. I think these images are pretty close to my tritype.


----------



## cosmia

471


----------



## Tonios

378


----------



## NingenExp

649

Listen to Portishead, specifically the song Threads

"I'm worn out, tired of my mind, thinking of why"


----------



## NingenExp

649


----------



## DomNapoleon

*468 

*



















































Only guns...


----------



## NingenExp

I lied. 639. Truth is always wiser.


----------



## Persephone

Laurence Olivier as Hamlet


----------



## Sonny

9-7-3

Fantasy-adventure-aesthetics











7-3-9











9-7-4











3-7-8


----------



## Spades

Eh, I'm due for some photos.

*748*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

137


----------



## Choice

459?


----------



## DomNapoleon

478 - Roman Zolansky


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

1w9>3w4>7w6


----------



## Faery

495


----------



## NingenExp

I guess we look all tritypes so similar. I want to believe we do.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

358


----------



## bombsaway

Mine accidentally became a hobbit gif fest. 

9:









7:









2:









nb: not necessarily typing the characters here, just the actions.


----------



## Mind Swirl

946 The Seeker.
The "I'm unique like everyone else" quote I thought was a humorous example of 9 vs 4.


----------



## Herp

This is kind of leaning towards 261, but I'm a 621.


----------



## Sonny

974


----------



## Paradigm

614 - "Triple critical"


----------



## concerningyourcurtains

947~









(how do I post a bigger image?)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

concerningyourcurtains said:


> 947~
> 
> View attachment 73213
> 
> 
> (how do I post a bigger image?)


Lol, I can relate to that. :bored:
Anyway, uploading the image somewhere else, and using the


----------



## concerningyourcurtains

Nonsense said:


> Lol, I can relate to that. :bored:
> Anyway, uploading the image somewhere else, and using the tag would make it bigger. :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> I hate to embrace stereotypes but for now I'm too lazy re-upload, hhhehehehe.
> But look at this gentle spirited lizard.
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/J8K3L.jpg


----------



## Tater Tot

378 attention seeking









126 superego convicting









278 greeting you in the morning









469 anger expression









269 trying to win love from a 468


----------



## Quernus

495/459 



















(yes from the hobbit)


----------



## Sonny

947


----------



## j888000

Very cool thread!!
*479 *- "Gentle" Spirit (no core order)


----------



## Nobleheart

Nobleheart said:


> 268


I decided on a different type, but I'm sticking with my original images.

146 sx/so


----------



## Animal

478 Sx/Sp


----------



## Nobleheart

Animal said:


>


^ Dat's where da poops come out. ;-)


----------



## blood roots

854


----------



## Mumla

*973
*
*9*









*7*









*3

*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

4w3/1w9/7w6


----------



## LibertyPrime

*6-4-1*


----------



## blood roots

aaaaand on a bad day......


----------



## Golden Rose

*459 - "The Contemplative" or "The True Introvert"*


----------



## Daeva

_*4 7 9 *_(through my lens of Sx 9w8)


----------



## Animal

478 tritype through lens of 4w3 













































































































​


----------



## Philathea

*469* From a so/sp 4w5 perspective.





































It's hard for me to relate to images if there aren't people in them. Which is probably more indicative of my social instinct than anything.


----------



## Daeva

*4 7 9

*




... I swear... the name is pure coincidence... Really!

[HR][/HR]







* *


----------



## Animal

Wolverine - 847
(although the actor is a 2)


----------



## Mizmar

549


* *


----------



## Rala

tritype 486, sx


----------



## Rala




----------



## Gilly

628 - The rescuer


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

147 Sx


----------



## Vermillion

*sx 6 3 9

*


----------



## Lustghost

548


----------



## Entropic

Ghostbangs said:


> 548


^How come this picture?

854 for Rust and Lisbeth

















584, probably. 









845











Draumande Romvesen said:


> I think Sweeney Todd, played by Johnny Depp, could be a 458.


Didn't see this before but I second Sweeney Todd but 4*7*8. The 5 brings a more introverted and withdrawn quality. A lot of people seem to mistype those of this tritype as 4s or 5s, initially, regardless of what their lead type is.


----------



## Recede

954 sp


----------



## Lustghost

Entropic said:


> ^How come this picture?


It really struck me when I first saw it and I think it matches nicely to one of the visualizations I have when I think of my tritype combined with me as an individual.


----------



## Rala

THESE TWO PICTURES! This is how I see and feel as a SX 486. Finally found the right ones.


----------



## kitsu

614 - the philosopher









































How come my pictures are so small? I want them all big and nice like the other posts


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@kitsu
For bigger pictures, I think you need them uploaded somewhere else first so you can insert them as an url.


----------



## kitsu

Distortions said:


> @_kitsu_
> For bigger pictures, I think you need them uploaded somewhere else first so you can insert them as an url.


Ah well I'll never be bothered in that case haha


----------



## Gilly

kitsu said:


> View attachment 425210


Best comic ever. <3


----------



## Wiwa

946


----------



## Cataclysm

738


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

485


----------



## hip priest1

Tetsuo Shima said:


> 485


nope


----------



## Quang

Sun Daeva said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*4 7 9 *_(through my lens of Sx 9w8)


I really like the mystical themes and vivid choice of colors as well, although I would visualize the 974 tritype being a soft.. mysterious.. wonderous.. dazed-off dreamer (probably because of the 9w1 fix). Overall, there is a definite spiritual/magic theme when you have the 4-fix.


----------



## Daeva

Quang said:


> I really like the mystical themes and vivid choice of colors as well, although I would visualize the 974 tritype being a soft.. mysterious.. wonderous.. dazed-off dreamer (probably because of the 9w1 fix). Overall, there is a definite spiritual/magic theme when you have the 4-fix.
> 
> 
> * *


Gorgeous pictures!
Yes, I agree. The 8-wing influence gives the tritype somewhat of a heavier energy, with more focus on force. Whereas a 1-wing will add to the ethereal quality.
The 4 also adds a strong element of longing and symbolism of pain. I'd say the spiritual/magic theme is more at home in the 9-realm. Because even without the 4, the 9 will still bring this to the table.

I recently stumbled on this artwork, and I like it a lot for the 479 tritype;


----------



## Entropic

Tetsuo Shima said:


> 485


Do you relate to this picture in some way? I know you relate to Tetsuo.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entropic said:


> Do you relate to this picture in some way? I know you relate to Tetsuo.


I literally used Microsoft Paint put the words on that picture as an example of what it is like to be a 485 or at least a 48x. Not sure if the 5 exactly comes into play here.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Tritype: 649 I guess. Self-pres.

This is a bit messy but decided to put the pictures together for convenience since there's a few of them:


----------



## Entropic

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I literally used Microsoft Paint put the words on that picture as an example of what it is like to be a 485 or at least a 48x. Not sure if the 5 exactly comes into play here.


Hm, well one reason why I ask is because the quote does not strike me as particularly 458 in any order at all; if anything, it makes me think of 38x.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entropic said:


> Hm, well one reason why I ask is because the quote does not strike me as particularly 458 in any order at all; if anything, it makes me think of 38x.


Meh. I guess it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Entropic

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Meh. I guess it's a matter of perspective.


So it depends on what meaning you derive from it, but if you literally added that quote because you relate to the idea of wanting to be noticed as is expressed in that quote, then it is undeniable it at least at that level, sounds very type 3 with some 8 vengeance streak in it. I have a 385 friend who has expressed that kind of sentiment almost verbatim.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

Entropic said:


> So it depends on what meaning you derive from it, but if you literally added that quote because you relate to the idea of wanting to be noticed as is expressed in that quote, then it is undeniable it at least at that level, sounds very type 3 with some 8 vengeance streak in it. I have a 385 friend who has expressed that kind of sentiment almost verbatim.


My understanding is that heart-fixes in general are concerned about how they are perceived; just that 2, 3 and 4 have different ways of caring about it. 2s want to be recognized for their self-sacrificing actions (and become vindictive if others don't recognize them), 3s for their capability and competence, 4s for their "unique nature".

Mainly trying to verify or de-verify this.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entropic said:


> So it depends on what meaning you derive from it, but if you literally added that quote because you relate to the idea of wanting to be noticed as is expressed in that quote, then it is undeniable it at least at that level, sounds very type 3 with some 8 vengeance streak in it. I have a 385 friend who has expressed that kind of sentiment almost verbatim.


I'm a 4w3.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Distortions said:


> Tritype: 649 I guess.


"I guess." Very 649 indeed


----------



## Elaihr

Humaning said:


> I am interested to see what you guys visualize when you conjure an image for your tritype.
> Ill venture the first picture:
> 592


I'm a 952, and currently on my phone, so I can't be arsed to look for a picture myself. I might do it later. But until then, I'll agree with yours!


----------



## Entropic

Lord Fudgingsley said:


> My understanding is that heart-fixes in general are concerned about how they are perceived; just that 2, 3 and 4 have different ways of caring about it. 2s want to be recognized for their self-sacrificing actions (and become vindictive if others don't recognize them), 3s for their capability and competence, 4s for their "unique nature".
> 
> Mainly trying to verify or de-verify this.


Sure but I think everyone desires recognition at some level but 3s specifically, are the ones to most openly strive towards actually being recognized via accomplishment in a way the other types do not. 4s often shy away from it thinking they don't need it as a way to retain their sense of being different, for example. 



Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'm a 4w3.


Hence I wrote that it depends on what meaning you derive from it which may be something else than what is suggested at face value.


----------



## Another Lost Cause

539


----------



## atenea

549


----------

